# Frage zu Adobe Premiere Pro



## RamSi (6. Mai 2007)

Hallöchen!!
Also ich bin ein Neuling in Sachen Videos erstellen ect.
Ich hab mir das Programm Adobe Premiere Pro zugelegt (auf englisch) und hab auch schon ein bissl rumgespielt, aber was mich so interessiert und was ich nicht finden kann, ist wie ich texte einfügen kann  und ob es auch möglich wär zum Text effekte einzufügen (z.B. das jetzt da "Hallo" steht und im Hintergrung verläuft das "Hallo" ganz groß hin und her oder so) .. ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine 
wäre sehr nett wenn mir einer helfen würde!
Danke im voraus:
MfG


----------



## Pfstudio (25. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
Du gehst einfach auf Datei --> Neu --> Titel !
Bewegen kannst du es über Effekteinstellungen.


----------



## drdredpg (31. Mai 2007)

Hey leute 
was Adobe Premiere angeht bin ich genau wie RamSi
ich würde aber gerne wissen
-wie man die videos schneidet [Videoschnitt]
-die beste [oder eine gute] Qualität wählt bevor man das video Exportiert
-und vll. wie man verzerrungen wegmacht oder sie einigermaßen gerade hinbekommt(mit verzerrungen meine ich z.B.bei schlechter video qualität oder wenn die pixel zu groß sind das man die eben verbessert damit es besser ausschaut)
danke schonmal im vorraus


----------

